# Sub normal body temp, what do I do



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

I posted on here a couple of days ago about one of my does having diarrhea. She still has it and, as of this evening, started seperating from the herd. When I went in tonight to milk she was laying by herself and didn't want to get up. By the time I had finished milking everyone she was up and stealing feed from everybody. I got her up on the stand and tried to get her to take a little feed so I could get probiotic powder in her. I took her temp and it was 100. She shows no other signs except diarrhea and diminished appetite towards feed, no other goat has it. It started last Thursday, it stopped for a day or two and started back. What is it, what can I do?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Temp is low but I wouldn't consider that super low. I would start with probiotics and B complex. I would have a fecal done on her.


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

I just read that dehydration can cause big problems with the rumen. Since she has had diarrhea for few days could it be causing a problem? Should I be as aggressive as tubing her to get liquids down her at this point?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would just put her by herself and offer her water with electrolytes or molasses or anything that will get her to drink. At this point I wouldn't tube her.


----------

